# First cycle need advice



## Mole (Mar 31, 2016)

Ok guy finally got me stuff to do my first (TEST only cycle) but when i revived it its totally not what i expected not sure what to do as he said its the only stuff he had at time and this would be the same .
This is what he gave me .

28 -1mg tablets of Anastrole
20 - 50mg tablets of Clomifence
HCG - 5000IU
3 Bottles of Super blend 10ml - Testosterone propionate 75mg
                                            Decanoate 150mg
                                           Testosterone Cypionate 200mg

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## mickems (Mar 31, 2016)

did you order test cyp and prop and the pct or, you asked for just test and this is what he "made" you buy?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

Mole said:


> Ok guy finally got me stuff to do my first (TEST only cycle) but when i revived it its totally not what i expected not sure what to do as he said its the only stuff he had at time and this would be the same .
> This is what he gave me .
> 
> 28 -1mg tablets of Anastrole
> ...



Not enough clomid

You need nolva

Another bottle of hcg (maybe)

That blend of test sucks

You are off to a terrible start. If you go to a restaurant and ask for a cheeseburger and they give you a cesar salad wouldn't you ask wtf?


----------



## Mole (Mar 31, 2016)

mickems said:


> did you order test cyp and prop and the pct or, you asked for just test and this is what he "made" you buy?



No i asked for test prop but when i asked him about it he said this is the only thing he had at the time not good .


----------



## Mole (Mar 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not enough clomid
> 
> You need nolva
> 
> ...


 i asked him why he gave me Anastrole he said its the same as nolva but will change it when he gets some in not good how much clomid would you recommend another 20tabs


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 31, 2016)

Well. I'm not sure there's a way to say this nicely. Your source is a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Mole (Mar 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Well. I'm not sure there's a way to say this nicely. Your source is a ****ing idiot.



I totally agree


----------



## mickems (Mar 31, 2016)

Mole said:


> No i asked for test prop but when i asked him about it he said this is the only thing he had at the time not good .



good sources have good customer service and a good reputation. I would not deal with a source that picks and chooses what he gives you, especially since you paid for something else. then he says "that's all I got". definitely a squid.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 31, 2016)

If he was a real asshole he would have told you the anastrozole was nolva..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 31, 2016)

mickems said:


> good sources have good customer service and a good reputation. I would not deal with a source that picks and chooses what he gives you, especially since you paid for something else. then he says "that's all I got". definitely a squid.



It sounds like a street dealer.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 31, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It sounds like a street dealer.



yep.........


----------



## Mole (Mar 31, 2016)

mickems said:


> good sources have good customer service and a good reputation. I would not deal with a source that picks and chooses what he gives you, especially since you paid for something else. then he says "that's all I got". definitely a squid.


I was told he was a good source what a load of crap


----------



## Mole (Mar 31, 2016)

The problem I have now would you run this or wait for a better source


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

Mole said:


> i asked him why he gave me Anastrole he said its the same as nolva but will change it when he gets some in not good how much clomid would you recommend another 20tabs



Wow... what a moron.

You need 2 weeks at 50mg 2 weeks at 25mg for the clomid.  Usually nolva is dosed in 20mg increments. Weird...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

Mole said:


> The problem I have now would you run this or wait for a better source



Its not life saving cancer medicine.  Won't kill you to wait. Get something from someone who knows wtf they are doing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

Also don't do prop for a first cycle. Cypionate or enanthate


----------



## Mole (Mar 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow... what a moron.
> 
> You need 2 weeks at 50mg 2 weeks at 25mg for the clomid.  Usually nolva is dosed in 20mg increments. Weird...



Thanks for that  .I thank I'll wait to find a better source that don't try to take the piss and give you what you asked for .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 31, 2016)

Mole said:


> Thanks for that  .I thank I'll wait to find a better source that don't try to take the piss and give you what you asked for .



all street dealers are shady and will try to sell u what ever they have..If his gear is good thats all that really matters


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Well. I'm not sure there's a way to say this nicely. Your source is a ****ing idiot.



Pretty much what happened to me. Glad I waited till I got everything I really needed. Dude told me proviron and exestame for pct lol.


----------



## Mole (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok guys as im not going to run this for my first time and stick to the basic cycle ive ordered my new stuff of a different source hope this one works out better than this one and use this stuff for my next run but im not sure how much to run each week can any one shine a bit of light on this for me so at least ill have it ready for next time .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> Ok guys as im not going to run this for my first time and stick to the basic cycle ive ordered my new stuff of a different source hope this one works out better than this one and use this stuff for my next run but im not sure how much to run each week can any one shine a bit of light on this for me so at least ill have it ready for next time .



Take a look in the aas cycles forum. There is like 3 thousand posts where we answer the same question. Just keep it simple.


----------



## Mole (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Pilla


----------



## Mole (Apr 5, 2016)

Can you all give me you thoughts on this please

1Ml every four days of super blend 
then start Start clomid + nolva 3 days after last prop jab
HCG 250iu twice week starting 2 weeks into cycle finish week 14

And get an AI anastrozole tabs to use throughout the cycle 3mg EOD


----------



## gh0st (Apr 5, 2016)

PRop, DECa and Cyp....for your first cycle?. That isnt even a good blend to begin with let alone a good cycle. let alone a good 1st cycle. Find a better source bro. Your source sucks horse balls


----------



## gh0st (Apr 5, 2016)

Mole said:


> Can you all give me you thoughts on this please
> 
> 1Ml every four days of super blend
> then start Start clomid + nolva 3 days after last prop jab
> ...



MAn, thats a bad idea. just grab some test cyp and run 500mgs a week for 12-16 weeks. keep the AI he gave u. read some sh8t. and do nolva/clomid pct. lot of guys here seem to be lost on there 1st and 2nd cycles latley. yous guys r lucky u got solid ppl here who are patient.


----------

